# B4 form



## kakha (Apr 20, 2011)

Filling out the B4 and B4a forms need everything listed in detail or collective words like "clothes" can be used? Do I need to fill out both forms?


----------



## kakha (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone knows in which case does one fill out B4 form and in which case B4a form?


----------

